# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Mit 33 Medizin studieren..

## Dr. Cox M.D.

Hi,

werde wohl im WS 07/08 beginnen Medizin (Charite) zu studieren. Damit erflle ich mir endlich einen Traum   :Grinnnss!:  .

Habe zwar schon hier durchgeschaut aber trotzdem:

Jemand in der gleichen Situation? "Lohnt" sich das berhaupt? Oder schon zu alt?

Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte vom Studileben als Mediziner-Oldie?

Ich will ALLES wissen!   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Feuerblick

Hast du dir die entsprechenden Threads hier im Unterforum schon durchgelesen? Meines Wissens sind doch gengend Antworten auf deine Fragen zu finden, oder?

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

Viele nette Infos schon da.

Hatte aber auf Charite-spezifische Infos von Oldies gehofft... 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nnlglmpp

Bei uns gibt es jetzt auch einige Oldies. Sind meistens fleiiger wie unser eins.   :Blush:

----------


## Plotin

Ich mchte das Thema "Studiumbeginn jenseits der 30 oder 40" noch mal etwas relativieren: Es ist zwar mglich, als ltere Person erfolgreich einzusteigen und auch erfolgreich in der Regelstudienzeit abzuschlieen, aber der soziale Kontext, den der ltere Studierende im Alltag an der Hochschule erlebt, ist nicht immer das, was er vielleicht erwartet hat.

Habe selber erst sehr spt nach einem vorherigen Studium mit Zahnmedizin angefangen (und bin nun fast fertig) und festgestellt, dass letztlich nur die Leistung zhlt. Wenn du also ordentlich Gas gibst, interessiert sich kein Mensch dafr, ob du 20, 30, 40 oder 50 bist bei Studienanfang. Hauptsache, du gibst ordentlich Power in den Klausuren und Prfungen und packst den Stoff in angemessener Zeit.

 ::-stud: 

Trotzdem sollte man bedenken, dass man vielleicht den einen oder anderen "irritierten Blick" von Seiten der Komillitonen erntet! Besonders die weiblichen Studierenden gucken einen schon mal ziemlich komisch an, wenn offensichtlich ist, dass man wohl nicht mehr 18 oder 22 ist. Die fragen sich dann, ob bei dem da wohl was in der Lebensplanung schief gelaufen ist, und es gibt auch schon mal den einen oder anderen bissigen Kommentar. Die denken sich mitunter: Hmm, war der vielleicht mal im Knast, oder ist der erst mit 25 eingeschult worden? *LOL*

 :Grinnnss!:  

Es bilden sich im Verlauf des Studiums kleine Grppchen, und nicht jeder ist in der Gruppe gleich willkommen. Ich will damit sagen, dass es Schwierigkeiten geben kann, den sozialen Anschluss zu finden. Muss nicht sein, kann aber passieren - und das ist letztlich mehr eine Sache der eigenen sozialen Kompetenz als des Lebensalters.

Ich finde, das ist ein Punkt, den man zwar nicht berbewerten, aber doch bercksichtigen sollte, wenn der Altersunterschied zu den Komillitonen sehr gravierend ist.

----------


## alley_cat75

> Es ist zwar mglich, als *ltere* Person ...


Wo sind meine Pillen? 




> ... aber der soziale Kontext, ... dass man vielleicht den einen oder anderen "irritierten Blick" von Seiten der Komillitonen erntet! ... Die fragen sich dann, ob bei dem da wohl was in der Lebensplanung schief gelaufen ist, ... Es bilden sich im Verlauf des Studiums kleine Grppchen, und nicht jeder ist in der Gruppe gleich willkommen. Ich will damit sagen, dass es Schwierigkeiten geben kann, den sozialen Anschluss zu finden.


Du scheinst mir extrem viel Wert auf soziale Anerkennung zu legen. Ich dachte immer, so ein Studium macht man fr sich selbst und nicht fr andere. Was kmmern die Threadstellerin die Blicke der anderen oder die Gruppenzugehrigkeit? Aus dem Alter ist man doch eigentlich mit 25+ raus. Was schiefgelaufene Lebensplanung betrifft: ganz ehrlich, das habe ich bei lteren Komillitonen noch nie gedacht. Und das bei mir, wo ich doch immer diese bsen Gedanken habe.   :Hh?:  Und berhaupt: was kmmern einen die anderen? Solange niemand durch das Studium mit 33 geschdigt wird.   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Plotin

> Wo sind meine Pillen?


In der Pillenbox?




> Du scheinst mir extrem viel Wert auf soziale Anerkennung zu legen.


Du urteilst zu voreilig.




> Ich dachte immer, so ein Studium macht man fr sich selbst und nicht fr andere.


Was glaubst du wohl, warum ich das Studium begonnen habe? Ich will Zahnarzt werden. Und das mit sehr gutem Abschluss und mglichst in der Regelstudienzeit. Und so, wie es momentan aussieht, ist das auch realistisch.




> Was kmmern die Threadstellerin die Blicke der anderen oder die Gruppenzugehrigkeit? Aus dem Alter ist man doch eigentlich mit 25+ raus.


Ich habe einen Aspekt angefhrt, der mir aufgefallen ist, und der mglicherweise fr den einen oder anderen interessant sein knnte. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob sich die Threadstellerin durch neugierige Blicke oder vermeintliche Gruppenzugehrigkeiten irritiert fhlen knnte. Bei der Verfassung meines obigen Beitrages schien mir diese berlegung nicht mageblich fr meinen Einwand zu sein.

----------


## addison

alley..... ich kann mich Dir nur anschlieen....   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  
Mchte, wie an anderer Stelle bereits erwhnt, auch im Herbst in MD anfangen. Und.....es interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich, ob sich jemand dann mit meinem Alter oder meiner Familiensituation oder bisherigen beruflichen Ttigkeit schwertut. Soziale Kontakte sind an der Uni mit Sicherheit wichtig..... aber, bitte schn nicht um jeden Preis. Die Leute, die mit ihrer Einstellung zu mir passen, werde ich mit Sicherheit auch treffen. Und, wenn das dann nicht gleich die ganze Seminargruppe ist, sondern nur vereinzelte Leute, dann ist das auch in Ordnung. Ich weiss ja nicht, was manche erwarten, wenn sie an die Uni gehen!?  Warum sollten andere auf einen zugerannt kommen, nur weil man mit Mitte 30 meint, studieren zu mssen...... Wichtig is doch in erster Linie, dass ich die richtige Einstellung zu Studium habe, und erfolgreich Klausuren, Testate etc. bestehe..... Das hat absolute Prioritt. Alles andere ergibt sich dann....  Ich muss nicht unbedingt das Studentenleben mitmachen, um mich als Studentin zu fhlen..... so eine Einstellung htte ich vielleicht vor 10 Jahren mal gehabt, aber jetzt doch nicht mehr....  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Plotin

> Soziale Kontakte sind an der Uni mit Sicherheit wichtig..... aber, bitte schn nicht um jeden Preis.


Hat ja auch keiner geschrieben oder angedeutet.




> Wichtig is doch in erster Linie, dass ich die richtige Einstellung zu Studium habe, und erfolgreich Klausuren, Testate etc. bestehe..... Das hat absolute Prioritt. Alles andere ergibt sich dann....  Ich muss nicht unbedingt das Studentenleben mitmachen, um mich als Studentin zu fhlen.....


Ein zgiges und erfolgreiches Studium hat ganz klar Prioritt, aber andere Kommilitonen betrachten die soziale Komponente als gleichwertig dem eigentlichen Studium. Fr diesen Personenkreis gehrt ein sogenanntes Studentenleben einfach dazu. (Fr mich brigens auch.)




> so eine Einstellung htte ich vielleicht vor 10 Jahren mal gehabt, aber jetzt doch nicht mehr....


Du vielleicht nicht, aber andere durchaus. Da du (wahrscheinlich unbewusst) zur Bekrftigung deines angefhrten Standpunktes ein Modaladverb in deinem Nebensatz eingefgt hast, gehst du wohl davon aus, dass deine Perspektive selbstverstndlich sei. Es ist aber keinesfalls selbstverstndlich, dass man eine bestimmte Einstellung zu einem Thema nach einem Zeitraum von 10 Jahren zugunsten einer anderen Einstellung verwirft.

Im brigen ist in diesem Forum auch schon von anderen Interessenten die Frage nach der sozialen Integritt lterer Studenten gestellt worden, so dass man aufgrund solcher Beitrge ein gewisses allgemeines Interesse an dieser Fragestellung unterstellen darf. Dass einzelne Personen entrstet etwaige Konflikte wegen des Lebensalters weit von sich weisen und diese insbesondere in ihrer eigenen Lebenserfahrung nicht besttigt wissen wollen, berhrt nicht den Sachverhalt, dass solche Aspekte fr andere Personen diskussionswrdig sein knnen.

----------


## addison

> Hat ja auch keiner geschrieben oder angedeutet.
> 
> 
> Ein zgiges und erfolgreiches Studium hat ganz klar Prioritt, aber andere Kommilitonen betrachten die soziale Komponente als gleichwertig dem eigentlichen Studium. Fr diesen Personenkreis gehrt ein sogenanntes Studentenleben einfach dazu. (Fr mich brigens auch.)
> 
> 
> Du vielleicht nicht, aber andere durchaus. Da du (wahrscheinlich unbewusst) zur Bekrftigung deines angefhrten Standpunktes ein Modaladverb in deinem Nebensatz eingefgt hast, gehst du wohl davon aus, dass deine Perspektive selbstverstndlich sei. Es ist aber keinesfalls selbstverstndlich, dass man eine bestimmte Einstellung zu einem Thema nach einem Zeitraum von 10 Jahren zugunsten einer anderen Einstellung verwirft.
> 
> Im brigen ist in diesem Forum auch schon von anderen Interessenten die Frage nach der sozialen Integritt lterer Studenten gestellt worden, so dass man aufgrund solcher Beitrge ein gewisses allgemeines Interesse an dieser Fragestellung unterstellen darf. Dass einzelne Personen entrstet etwaige Konflikte wegen des Lebensalters weit von sich weisen und diese insbesondere in ihrer eigenen Lebenserfahrung nicht besttigt wissen wollen, berhrt nicht den Sachverhalt, dass solche Aspekte fr andere Personen diskussionswrdig sein knnen.



Mit so einer Einstellung wundert es mich wirklich nicht, dass Du Probleme mit Deinen Mitmenschen hast.....

----------


## Plotin

Ich habe keine Probleme mit Mitmenschen. Im brigen ist deiner allzu persnlichen uerung nicht zu entnehmen, auf welche Einstellung von mir du dich beziehst.

----------


## addison

Drei Dingen sollten wir besser aus dem Weg gehen: einem bissigen Hund, der ansteigenden Flut und einem Mann /Frau, der /die sich fr schlau hlt.

----------


## Plotin

Du bringst dich nur oberflchlich in diese Diskussion ein, weil du nicht gengend auf die Argumente anderer Teilnehmer eingehst. Ich hatte dir ein Frage gestellt, mit deren Beantwortung du berfordert bist. Insofern darf ich deinen vorherigen Vorwurf als gegenstandslos bezeichnen.

Aber nochmals zum Thema dieses Threads. Der OP schrieb eingangs:



> Hat jemand *Erfahrungsberichte vom Studileben als Mediziner-Oldie*?
> 
> Ich will *ALLES* wissen!


Also war auch ganz klar nach der sozialen Integration gefragt worden. Und in meiner ersten Antwort nahm ich einen Bezug dazu. Man kann damit vorraussetzen, dass die Frage des OP auch in diese Richtung zielte.

----------


## addison

Manche Menschen bentzen ihre Intelligenz zum Vereinfachen, manche zum Komplizieren.  (E. Kstner)

----------


## angelusmuc

Also ich bin auch jenseits der 25 und gebe Plotin soweit recht, dass soziale Kontakte an der Uni schon wichtig sind. Primr ist es natrlich, dass Studium in der Regelstudienzeit abzuschlieen und gute Prfungen abzulegen, wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass dies nur mglich ist, wenn man Kontakte an der Uni knpft.

Als ich 3 Wochen wegen Erkrankung im Winter ausgefallen bin, haben meine Kommilitonen fr mich mitgeschrieben, kopiert, in Prfungslisten eingetragen, etc. Wir arbeiten sehr gut zusammen, was sich sehr positiv in unseren Noten darstellt.   :Love:  

Am Anfang war es schon schwer, Leute kennenzulernen, mit denen man gut auskommt und gut arbeiten kann. Da ich mir weder noch was beweisen muss, noch auf die Jagd nach einen Partner gehen muss, da fest liiert, nicht permanent am WE ins Koma saufe und nicht auf jede Party renne. Es hat sich dann aber mit der Zeit ein kleiner Kreis, gemischten Alters gefunden. 

Ich habe eigentlich nur positives Feeback bekommen, wobei die meisten -gerade jngere - schon sehr erstaunt darber waren, dass man seinen Job hinwirft, sein Abi nachholt und studiert. Sie fanden es eher mutig!

----------


## Plotin

> Manche Menschen bentzen ihre Intelligenz zum Vereinfachen, manche zum Komplizieren.  (E. Kstner)


Du musst offensichtlich Zitate anderer Personen bemhen, um deinen Standpunkt zu erklren, obwohl es gar nicht ntig wre. Der OP wollte wissen, wie das Studentenleben als Oldie ist  und hat dazu nach Erfahrungsberichten gefragt. Seine Frage ist absolut berechtigt, insbesondere dann, wenn man bisher noch nie studiert hat und nicht wei, was einen an der Uni erwartet.




> Ich habe eigentlich nur positives Feeback bekommen, wobei die meisten -gerade jngere - schon sehr erstaunt darber waren, dass man seinen Job hinwirft, sein Abi nachholt und studiert. Sie fanden es eher mutig!


Das war berwiegend auch meine Erfahrung. berwiegend! Aber es gab schon ein paar Experten (besonders im 1. Semester), die es nahezu pervers fanden, "in dem Alter noch" (sic!) einem "Jngeren den Studienplatz _wegzunehmen_" (sic!). Ich denke, man kann ja mal ber solche Ansichten reden, ohne dass einem gleich unterstellt wird, man htte generell Probleme mit seinen Kommilitonen.

----------


## Giant0777

Also, ich muss Plotin eindeutig Recht geben. "Soziale Integration" in eine jngere Riege ist zweifelsohne DER grsste Unterschied, wenn man lter ins Studium startet. Den Professoren ist es vllig wurscht; das Alter bringt in Testaten oder Klausuren keine Vorteile, bzw. auch keine Nachteile. Solange Du bestehst bist Du dabei

Es ist ja auch egal, ob Du gross, klein, dick, dnn oder sonstwas ist, derartige "ussere" Umstnde drfen keine Unterschiede in Bewertung und Anspruch machen !

Im brigen frage ich mich, wie man nach solchen ernsthaften und ja auch passenden Anmerkungen gleich wieder die Moralkeule rausholen muss und nach dem vorhandenden Selbstbewusstsein/Geltungsbewusstsein fragt???

So long!

----------


## Plotin

> Im brigen frage ich mich, wie man nach solchen ernsthaften und ja auch passenden Anmerkungen gleich wieder die Moralkeule rausholen muss und nach dem vorhandenden Selbstbewusstsein/Geltungsbewusstsein fragt???


Das ist ein alter, aber unfairer Kunstgriff aus dem Repertoire der eristischen Dialektik, welche z. B. von Schopenhauer in einer kurzen Rhetorik-Abhandlung (in welcher er wohl persnliche Angriffe auf seine Ehrenhaftigkeit von seinem damaligen Verleger, Friedrich Arnold Brockhaus, in Form einer wissenschaftlichen Abhandlung sublimierte) treffend beschrieben wurde: Wenn ein Diskussionsteilnehmer keine themennahen Argumente anfhren kann, werden von eben diesem Angriffe gefahren, die die moralische Integritt des Anderen, der ber Argumente verfgt, demontieren sollen. Ein uraltes Mittel aller Agitatoren und solcher, die gerne hin und wieder ein wenig trollen wollen.

Die moralische Keule war in dieser Diskussion jedoch dermaen simpel, dass sie leicht zu parieren war. Also nichts fr ungut an alle Teilnehmer und Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.

 :hmmm...:   :Party:

----------


## M. Cremaster

> Im brigen ist in diesem Forum auch schon von anderen Interessenten die Frage nach der sozialen Integritt lterer Studenten gestellt worden, so dass man aufgrund solcher Beitrge ein gewisses allgemeines Interesse an dieser Fragestellung unterstellen darf.


absolut.

Die soziale Komponente, wenn man im "hohen Alter" nochmal studiert, ist nicht zu vernachlssigen. Hngt auch vom Typ ab. Ich knnte mir ein erfolgreiches Studium ganz ohne "Mitstreiter" nicht vorstellen. Wenn du etwas Kontakt zu den anderen hast, bekommst du so viele Dinge mit die auch ganz direkt fr Prfungen usw. relevant sind. 

Bei mir hat sich in dieser Hinsicht nicht mein Alter (viele checkens eh net dass ich schon 29 bin - heute Vorteil frher Nachteil Stichwort:Bierkauf Abiausfahrt "bist du schon 16???") als problematisch erwiesen, sondern die Tatsache dass ich die 40km von zuhause tglich gependelt bin -> jetzt wohne ich hier und lerne auch mit anderen zusammen (vielleicht nicht gerade mit den 19 -jhrigen die noch Angst vor der GEZ haben und Mutti jeden Abend eine Wasserstandsmeldung durchgeben  :bhh:  )

Ansonsten wie schon anderswo hier erwhnt. Ich halte einige meiner Komillitonen im Alter 21, 22 fr reifer als nicht wenige Ex-Kollegen im Alter um 40, die tglich in ihren PC gestarrt haben, und gehofft haben der Tag geht vorbei ohne aufzufallen oder Stress gehabt zu haben. Einige Studienkollegen waren auch im Rettungsdienst oder 1 Jahr in der Entw. hilfe, die wissen schon was luft

----------


## alley_cat75

> Ich halte einige meiner Komillitonen im Alter 21, 22 fr reifer als nicht wenige Ex-Kollegen im Alter um 40, ...


Yoh, darauf habe ich gewartet. Alles klar, Kollege!   :Wand: 

@Threadsteller: ich gehrte zu Studienzeiten einen Truppe von 4 Mdels an; vllig ausreichend fr das Sozialleben lterer Studenten. Und fr mich sowieso, da mich ja eh keiner leiden kann. Aber hier zeigt sich sehr schn, dass selbst ICH Sozialkontakt hatte. In diesem Sinne: keine Sorgen machen.

----------


## Giant0777

> Und fr mich sowieso, da mich ja eh keiner leiden kann. Aber hier zeigt sich sehr schn, dass selbst ICH Sozialkontakt hatte.


Anm. der Red.: Das ist in Anbetracht der oftmals sehr bissigen und bermotivierten Antworten dieses Mitglieds die einzig wirkliche berraschung dieses Tages/dieses Threads!   :Grinnnss!:  

Ich bin auch fr Frieden!  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## GOMER

Go for it, Alter spielt keine Rolle, bei uns wrst Du mit 33 bei weitem nicht der lteste. Und soziale Kontakte sind auch kein Problem, mit den 19jhrigen wird's bestimmt schwer, aber die ganzen Wartezeitler sind ja auch bald schon Mitte Zwanzig, die sprechen dann schon mit Dir.  :hmmm...:   Meine Stimme hast Du.

----------


## Arachnoidea

Soziale Kontakte sind sicher wichtig, nicht nur an der Uni!!!

Ich persnlich (habe auch erst mit fast 33 mit dem Studium begonnen) kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es fr mich nie ein Problem war "wegen meines alters" Anschluss zu finden!!! Dass man nicht mit jedem "Gut Freund" sein kann ist doch nur menschlich und hngt nicht vom Alter ab, finde ich ! Habe einige "normal-alte" Studienkollegen kennengelernt die wirklich Probleme damit hatten, aber aus Grnden die sicher in ihrem Persnlichkeits-Strickmuster zu suchen waren.
Auch dem Vorwurf, jemanden einen Studienplatz "wegzunehmen", bin ich niemals begegnet, davon habe ich zum ersten mal in diesem Forum gehrt!!!!

Ich denke man sollte sich nicht zuviele Gedanken machen, denn der Wille versetzt bekanntlich Berge, wenn man es wirklich will wird es auch gehen.

brigens komme ich nchste Woche in mein zweites Terzial PJ, und auch hier kann ich nur sagen, dass man hchstes Bewunderung erntet und nicht etwa Spott (bezglich ... "mit 25 erst eingeschult, oder Knast oder sowas"!!!!)

Ich will nicht bestreiten, dass es dumme Anmache vielleicht gibt aber solche Leute machen auch ANDERE dumm an! Achtet mal drauf   :Grinnnss!:  


lg...

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

Kriegt man dann berhaupt noch nen Job wir alten Scke fertig sind?   ::-angel:

----------


## Plotin

Gute Frage, Dr. Cox M.D.! Uns alten Scken, Sackgesichtern und Gesichtsltesten bleibt wohl nur die Freiberuflichkeit. Und die ist als Zahnarzt sowieso erste Wahl. Und die zweijhrige Vorbereitungszeit an der Uni kriegen wir auch noch irgendwie ber die Runden. Dann arbeiten wir noch bis 67 oder 70 und dann ist es auch gut gewesen.

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

Kriegt man mit 38/39 keine Assistenzarztstelle im KH?

----------


## Spark

Wieso nur die Freiberuflichkeit? Die ist ja wohl gerade bei lteren eher problematisch, denn so eine Praxis mu erst mal schwarze Zahlen schreiben und je weniger Jahre Du noch bis zur Rente hast, desto hakeliger ist die Finanzierung.

ZA mag da noch mal anders gelagert sein... wobei ich mal denke da auch hier der Trend deutlich zu mglichst moderner Spezialausstattung geht, weil hochertige Prophylaxe, Implantate usw. mittlerweile zum guten Ton gehren.

----------


## Plotin

> Kriegt man mit 38/39 keine Assistenzarztstelle im KH?


In dem Alter hatte ich Schwierigkeiten, nach einem Arbeitgeberwechsel als Ingenieur wieder eine neue Stelle zu bekommen. Fast ein Jahr Sucharbeitslosigkeit musste ich in Kauf nehmen. Reichlich Berufserfahrung war vorhanden, allein das Lebensalter war das Aus - obwohl das gesetzlich verboten ist.




> Wieso nur die Freiberuflichkeit? Die ist ja wohl gerade bei lteren eher problematisch, denn so eine Praxis mu erst mal schwarze Zahlen schreiben und je weniger Jahre Du noch bis zur Rente hast, desto hakeliger ist die Finanzierung.


Da hast du wohl nicht ganz Unrecht. So ein halbes Millinchen kostet eine gut ausgerstete Praxis wohl, und die Banken sind vorsichtig, wenn ein Mittvierziger um solch einen Kredit bittet.

An dieser Stelle wrde mich mal interessieren, ob Berufsanfnger der Zahnheilkunde in einer vergleichbaren Situation von einer Bank ausreichend untersttzt worden sind.

----------


## hennessy

da ich auch ein Sptberufener bin, hier meine (subjektiv geprgten) Erfahrungen:
Ich hatte vor meinem Zahnmedizinstudium bereits Humanmedizin studiert und war deshalb bei den Zahnis mit bei den lteren. Schon im ersten Semester bekam ich das zu spren. Nicht von meinen Mitstreitern! Wir hatten von Anfang an ein sehr gutes Verhltnis zueinander. Sondern von den Assis, die durchweg jnger als ich waren. Hier zeigte sich sehr deutlich der Sozialneid einiger doofer Zeitgenossen. Die Assis wollten mir einfach demonstrieren, dass ich mir ja nichts auf mein Humanmedizin-Studium einbilden sollte und nahmen mich doppelt hart ran. Erst nachdem ich auf direktem Weg kontra gegeben hatte und auch den Prof. eingeschaltet hatte, kehrte Ruhe ein. So easy war es dann aber auch nicht. Das hatten jedoch auch andere ltere Studenten zu spren bekommen, frei nach dem ductus: "Was muss der Oppa noch Zahnmedizin studieren und uns super tollen Assis die Patienten wegschnappen".

@spark: Es ist anders gelagert insofern, als wir Zahnrzte nach den Radiologen und Orthopden das meiste Geld hinblttern mssen, um eine eigene Praxis auf die Beine zu stellen. Mglichst moderne Spezialausstattung (Laser, digitalisierte Praxis, Bohren ohne Bohrer etc.) rentiert sich vielleicht in einer privaten Mehr-Behandler-Praxis auf der K in Dsseldorf, aber ansonsten wirst Du als Alleinbohrer in Deiner Praxis eher kleine Brtchen backen mssen. Zumindest anfangs. Es sei denn, Du kannst eine alt eingefhrte scheinstarke Praxis zu guten Konditionen bernehmen. 

gru
hennessy

----------


## hennessy

> So ein halbes Millinchen kostet eine gut ausgerstete Praxis wohl, und die Banken sind vorsichtig, wenn ein Mittvierziger um solch einen Kredit bittet.


Eine halbe Million wird Dir heutzutags keine Bank der Welt finanzieren. Da musst Du schon mehr als gute Bonitt vorweisen. 

gru
hennessy

----------


## Plotin

> Ich hatte vor meinem Zahnmedizinstudium bereits Humanmedizin studiert und war deshalb bei den Zahnis mit bei den lteren. Schon im ersten Semester bekam ich das zu spren. Nicht von meinen Mitstreitern! Wir hatten von Anfang an ein sehr gutes Verhltnis zueinander. Sondern von den Assis, die durchweg jnger als ich waren.


Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt: Keine Vorbehalte von den Assis und Professoren, aber von den Kommilitonen. Und die Sprche mit der spten Einschulung und dem Knast musste ich mir tatschlich anhren! Allerdings nur in den ersten Semestern, nach dem Physikum, als sich die Reihen der Bestandenen lichteten, waren die Kollegen schon wesentlich abgeklrter und nchterner. Da war es schnurzpiepegal, wie alt man ist, hauptsache, die Leistung stimmte. Auerdem war man zu dem Zeitpunkt schon lange einge verschworene Community, und es gab reichlich private Kontakte untereinander.




> Hier zeigte sich sehr deutlich der Sozialneid einiger doofer Zeitgenossen.


Die Doofen sind halt gaussverteilt.

 :Grinnnss!:  




> Die Assis wollten mir einfach demonstrieren, dass ich mir ja nichts auf mein Humanmedizin-Studium einbilden sollte und nahmen mich doppelt hart ran.


Das wiederum ist mir unverstndlich. Denn wer z. B. MKG machen will, muss doch quasi erst das eine und dann das andere Fach studieren (in Heidelberg aber kannst du das in einem integrierten Studiengang parallel betreiben). Hatte bei uns in Mnster eher den Eindruck, dass die MKG'ler durchgewunken werden.




> Es sei denn, Du kannst eine alt eingefhrte scheinstarke Praxis zu guten Konditionen bernehmen.


Sind nicht gerade Praxisbernahmen besonders kostspielig? Da mchte doch hufig der scheidende Zahnarzt noch einmal seine Altersversorgung aufstocken.




> Eine halbe Million wird Dir heutzutags keine Bank der Welt finanzieren. Da musst Du schon mehr als gute Bonitt vorweisen.


Wie machen das dann die Radiologen, die ein bis zwei Millionen auf den Tisch des Herrn legen mssen? Kommen die alle aus derart begterten Familien?

----------


## hennessy

die bernahme ist generell nicht so teuer wie die Neugrndung. Auch wenn der Praxisabgeber seine Rente aufstocken will, hat er doch relativ alte, gebrauchte Gerte. Und der good-will wird auch nicht mehr so hoch anzusetzen sein wie ehedem.

Bei den Radiologen ist die Situation erst mal so, dass nicht gleich an jeder Ecke der Kollege sitzt und es kommt ja auch was rber, entsprechende Patientenzahlen vorausgesetzt. Die Banken klopfen das alles vor einer Kreditbewilligung ziemlich stringent ab.

----------


## Plotin

Tja, Radiologe htte man werden sollen; die gehren zusammen mit den MKG-Chirurgen zu den Spitzenverdienern unter den rzten. Berufsanfnger der Zahnheilkunde ohne erhebliches Eigenkapital bleiben da wohl Fuvolk.

----------


## parthenope

> Kriegt man mit 38/39 keine Assistenzarztstelle im KH?


Keine Angst, man kriegt auch noch mit 48 eine Assistenzarztstelle ...
Ich hatte sogar ein Job-Angebot aus der Herzchirurgie, und das, obwohl ich da im PJ mit schwarz-grn gestrhnten Haaren aufgekreuzt bin.

Und ber mangelnde Sozialkontakte im Studium konnte ich mich auch nie beklagen, weder bei Lerngruppen, noch bei Einladungen zu irgendwelchen Parties oder gelegentlichen (netten) Anmachen (das Beste war: "Fhrst Du zufllig eine offene Beziehung?").

Aber vielleicht gilt das nur fr Mdchen?  ::-angel:

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

> Kriegt man mit 38/39 keine Assistenzarztstelle im KH?


Und?


 :dumdiddeldum...: 

Mal wieder zu langsam... ;)

----------


## hennessy

schau doch mal eins ber Dir  :Party:

----------


## Helena2404

Mcht mich zwar nicht in eure Diskussion einmischen- aber tus doch  :Grinnnss!:  
Also nachdem ich das hier alles lese, muss ich wohl keine Angst haben mit meinen 28 Jahren, die ich dann bin, wenn ich mein Abitur nachgeholt habe- dass ich der/die absolute Oldie bin. 
Mein Mann meinte heute, ob sich das noch lohnt. Aber ich wsste nicht, was sonst zu mir passen sollte und ausserdem ziehts mein Herz zur Medizin. Hrt sich zwar doof an, aber ist so. 
Aber ich habe auch Angst spter keinen Job zu bekommen.
Das mit den sozialen Kontakten: Ich denke im Vordergrund muss wirklich die Leistung stehen, v.a., wenn man zum lteren Semester gehrt. Ich meine um auf Studentenparties zu gehen, dazu muss ich nicht mehr studieren.

LG

----------


## alley_cat75

> Mein Mann meinte heute, ob sich das noch lohnt?


Der Mann gehrt ber`s Knie gelegt und versohlt.   :Meine Meinung:  

Trume zu haben und sie zu verwirklichen, lohnt sich immer. Unsere heutige Generation wird mal bis 70 arbeiten mssen. Bleiben Dir also nach Studienende noch 30 Jahre, um Deine Leidenschaft zum Beruf zu machen. Und keine Angst, die Stellensuche wird nicht an Deinem Alter scheitern. Immer daran denken, dass man mit 40 keine biologische Zeitbombe mehr als Frau ist - groes Plus! Traurig, aber wahr. Und Du hast Recht, die jungsche Gemsekonkurrenz wirst Du spter mit Deiner Lebenserfahrung und Ruhe ausstechen.

----------


## Helena2404

die Frau knne mal besser sein? Er ist nmlich Zahnarzt... 
Aber ich will ja gar nicht ZM studieren, sondern HM und er ist selbst dran schuld, weil er schwer krank war und da habe ich gemerkt.- naja ihr wisst schon...
Ach, ich bin froh,- wenigstens hier sind Gleichgesinnte und man "darf mal drber reden". Mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele Menschen Trume bezglich Beruf haben oder hatten und sehr gereizt reagieren, wenn man dann anfngt zu erzhlen, dass man noch ganz schn was vor hat um genau das zu verwirklichen. Echt, dann kommen so Sprche wie: 
"Traust du dir das wirklich zu?" Oder nur weil du jetzt nen Sozialen hast...
STARK BLEIBEN!!!!

----------


## Plotin

> Mein Mann meinte heute, ob sich das noch lohnt. Aber ich wsste nicht, was sonst zu mir passen sollte und ausserdem ziehts mein Herz zur Medizin. Hrt sich zwar doof an, aber ist so.


Wer wei schon, was sich lohnt? Niemand kann vorsehen, wann man in die Grube sinkt. Und wie schon mehrfach hier geschrieben: Wir werden wohl fast alle mehr oder weniger bis 70 schaffen mssen. An der Harvard Medical School in den USA gibt es 75 jhrige Professoren, die in Vollzeit arbeiten. Nur in Deutschland ist das noch nicht angesagt. Das wird sich ndern.




> Aber ich habe auch Angst spter keinen Job zu bekommen.


Durch die Angstbrille nimmt man Realitten, Chancen und Mglichkeiten verzerrt wahr. Mach, wozu du dich berufen fhlst!




> Das mit den sozialen Kontakten: Ich denke im Vordergrund muss wirklich die Leistung stehen, v.a., wenn man zum lteren Semester gehrt. Ich meine um auf Studentenparties zu gehen, dazu muss ich nicht mehr studieren.


Im Prinzip vllig richtig. Bin selber leistungsorientiert, dennoch ist es mir wichtig, ein relativ normales Studentenleben zu fhren, und dazu gehren auch die Parties mit allem drum und dran. Zwingend notwendig ist das ntarlich nicht, aber sehr angenehm. Auerdem musst du im Studium ohnehin im Team arbeiten. In ZM kannst du viele Arbeiten in den technischen Kursen alleine gar nicht durchfhren, und ber die Teamarbeit ergeben sich dann sehr hufig auch dauerhafte soziale Kontakte. Gerade in ZM bildet sich mit der Zeit, bedingt auch durch die geringe Anzahl von Studienanfngern, ein verschworener Haufen, der zusammenhlt. In HM gibt es hnliche Gruppenbildungen, die hufig bis zum Studienabschluss zusammenarbeiten.

----------


## alley_cat75

> ... An der Harvard Medical School in den USA gibt es 75 jhrige Professoren, die in Vollzeit arbeiten. Nur in Deutschland ist das noch nicht angesagt. ...


Ich hatte im PJ einen Chirurgie-Prof., der 73 war und wie ein junger Gott im OP stand *meinhauptverneige* sowie einen Innere-Prof., der mit 68 auch noch keine Anstalten machte, das Zepter abzugeben.

----------


## hennessy

es gibt nicht nur in Medizin ltere Menschen, die jenseits der 60 zur Hchstform auflaufen.
Seht Euch (oder besser hrt Euch) Aufnahmen von z.B. Horovitz, Rubinstein, Karajan etc. an. 
Diese Liste liee sich beliebig verlngern.

gru
hennessy

----------


## Plotin

So ist es! Und schau dir unseren Papst an! Der ist ber 70 und luft immer noch im Nikolauskostm rum!

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

er wurde wie auch schon unsere Polizei und die Bundeswehr bereits in der Bibel beschrieben (ich glaube im Buch Mose):
"Sie trugen bunte Gewnder und liefen ziel- und planlos umher."

gru
hennessy  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Arachnoidea

Ich kann nur sagen, dass es zZ. sehr GUT aussieht mit Jobs, trotz meines Alters (bin mittlerweile 40   :Top:  )! Wei jetzt schon wo ich nach meinem Hammerexamen arbeiten werde und kann mir`s sogar aussuchen (sogar die Fachrichtung!!).

Mchte noch anmerken, dass es fr einen Assistensarzt, meines wissens, keine Altersbeschrnkung hinsichtlich einer Stelle im KH gibt, bei mir im KH gibt es Assistensrzte die dieses Jahr in Rente gehen (nicht jeder wird Oberarzt!). Bei der (Neu-)Niederlassung ist das schon anders die ist glaube ich nur bis 53 Jh. mglich/diese Altersgrenze soll aber abgeschafft werden!! Und eine Kassenzulassung, soviel ich wei gilt nur bis 67 Jh., danach darf man nur noch Privatpatienten behandeln.
Wer es anders wei und kennt kann mich gerne berichtigen, trotzdem steht es zZ gut um Jobs und ich mache mir keine Sorgen bis zur Rente arbeiten zu drfen.
 :Grinnnss!:  

lg...

----------


## Plotin

> Bei der (Neu-)Niederlassung ist das schon anders die ist glaube ich nur bis 53 Jh. mglich/diese Altersgrenze soll aber abgeschafft werden!!


Bis zum 55. Lebensjahr. Siehe hier:

Altersgrenze fr Niederlassung als Vertragsarzt besttigt

Ins Alter gekommene rzte drfen sich nicht mehr niederlassen

Altersgrenze fr Kassenrzte

----------


## Arachnoidea

Danke fr die Infos!    ::-winky:  


lg...

----------


## Solara

> Und schau dir unseren Papst an! Der ist *ber 70*  und luft immer noch im Nikolauskostm rum!


Der ist weit ber 70 - genauer gesagt 80   :Grinnnss!:  !

Viel Spa beim Studieren auch in gehobenem Alter   :hmmm...:  - du bist nicht allein!

----------


## Druide

.parthenope.....der war wirklich gut "Fhrst Du zufllig eine offene Beziehung?" !!!!!

   *gg*

und zu Eurer Diskussion:
ich bin 43ich bin mal durch Lebensumstnde um mein 20igstes Lebensjahr herum in eine falsche Richtung geredet und geschoben worden: Technischer Zeichnerdanach ging es immer nur in der technischen Richtung weiterzwar habe ich mir dann einen Traum erfllt, in der Luftfahrt zu arbeiten, aber es war immer noch die technische Richtung eingeschlagenirgendwann (soetwas dauert wirklich JAHRZEHNTE) kann man soetwas nicht mehr kompensieren, weil es im Unterbewusstsein immer negativ bohrt - so wie bei mirund jetzt - mit 43ig - denke ich mir: im Moment sind es noch 24 Jahre, die ich vor mir habe: *vierundzwanzig !!!!!! FAST EIN VIERTELJAHRHUNDERT!!!!!* ..........(hrt sich dramatischer an *gg*)Und jetzt bin ich gerade dabei, mir meinen medizinischen Traum zu erfllen.

Den Spruch fand ich frher immer ********, aber jetzt sagt er alles darber aus, WIE ich es jetzt unabhngig vom Alter oder sonstiger Umstnde drumherum machen mu: "Trume nicht dein Leben, sondern lebe deinen Traum!"

----------


## nnlglmpp

Jeder sollte sich seinen Traum erfllen.

----------


## nanni83

@Druide: Toller Beitrag   :Top:

----------

